# 5 kem lót mắt dịu nhẹ dành cho mắt và da nhạy cảm



## hong nhung (7/5/18)

Nếu bạn sở hữu một đôi mắt nhạy cảm gần như bị kích ứng bởi mọi loại mỹ phẩm, những sản phẩm kem lót mắt sau đây sẽ là cứu tinh cho bạn.
Loại da nào cũng không thể thiếu kem lót mắt , nhưng đối với những người có đôi mắt và vùng da quanh mắt nhạy cảm, kem lót mắt không chỉ là mỹ phẩm mà còn là một sản phẩm bảo vệ mắt nữa. Kem lót mắt dành cho da nhạy cảm có công thức cực kỳ diệu nhẹ, an toàn, không chứa chất bảo quản, chất tạo màu, hương liệu và bất cứ hoạt chất dễ gây ra kích ứng nào, đã được kiểm nghiệm và chứng nhận bởi Viện da liễu.

_

_
_Hình: Imaxtree_​
Một lớp kem lót mắt trước khi trang điểm mắt sẽ tạo thành hàng rào bảo vệ:
– Ngăn chặn mỹ phẩm tiếp xúc trực tiếp với vùng da quanh mắt gây kích ứng.
– Khoá phấn mắt và kẻ mắt lại không cho chúng chảy vào trong khoé mắt.
– Giữ cho lớp trang điểm mắt lên màu chuẩn và lâu phai, nhờ đó mà không cần phải tô dày, đậm hay phải dặm lại nhiều lần.

*KEM LÓT MẮT PHYSICIANS FORMULA #INSTAREADY EYE PRIMER DUO – MATTE & SHIMMER *

*

*​
Đây là sản phẩm kem lót mắt được ứng dụng công nghệ LockedIn™ Technology và công thức chống lem nhoè  có khả năng tạo nên một lớp màng vô hình bao phủ và bao vệ vùng da quanh mắt. Nhờ vậy mà lớp màu mắt tô lên sẽ lâu trôi suốt cả ngày mà không hề gây ảnh hưởng đến da và mắt. Sản phẩm không chứa dầu, cồn, hương liệu, gluten và chất bảo quản, được các bác sĩ nhãn khoa chứng nhận là an toàn cho mắt nhạy cảm và mắt đeo kính sát tròng. Kem cho hai hiệu ứng lì và nhũ, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách trang điểm khác nhau.

*KEM LÓT MẮT MARC JACOBS BEAUTY UNDER(COVER) PERFECTING COCONUT EYE PRIMER*

*

*​
Một sản phẩm kem lót mắt có công thức đặc biệt với chiết xuất cô đặc từ nước dừa và nhiều thành phần dưỡng chất thiên nhiên khác. Nhờ vậy sản phẩm giàu tác dụng nuôi dưỡng cũng như rất dịu nhẹ và an toàn cho da. Dù thành phần thiên nhiên an toàn, nhưng sản phẩm vẫn có khả năng giữ màu lên đến 12 tiếng.

*KEM LÓT MẮT CLINIQUE ALL ABOUT SHADOW PRIMER FOR EYES*



​
Sản phẩm kem lót mắt khá khác biệt khi có đến 4 tông màu khác nhau phù hợp cho làn da trắng sáng, trung bình, rám nắng và nâu. Bạn có thể sử dụng nó như kem lót mắt, kem che khuyết điểm, kem tạo màu mắt, hay thậm chí là kem tạo khối đều được. Khả năng giữ màu mắt lâu phải lên đến 12 tiếng. Và quan trọng nhất là công thức đã được nghiên cứu, thử nghiệm kỹ lưỡng để đảm bảo an toàn cho mắt nhạy cảm và đeo kính áp tròng, đã được chứng nhận bởi các bác sĩ nhãn khoa.

*KEM LÓT MẮT NEUTROGENA CREASE PROOF EYE SHADOW WITH PRIMER*



​
Một sản phẩm kem lót mắt có màu dạng thỏi tạo nên hiệu ứng mịn như lụa, trong suốt, phản chiếu ánh sáng rạng rỡ như nhũ xà cừ trên da. Lớp kem lót này giúp màu mắt lưu lại trên bầu mắt lâu hơn 12h đồng hồ mà không xỉn màu, nhạt màu, lem trôi. Công thức giàu dưỡng chất và chất chống oxy hoá giúp nuôi dưỡng vùng da quanh mắt tươi sáng, trẻ trung. Bạn có thể dễ dàng rửa sạch sản phẩm với sữa rửa mặt hoặc nước tẩy trang. Sản phẩm đã được kiểm nghiệm bởi bác sĩ nhãn khoa, an toàn cho mắt nhạy cảm và mắt đeo kính sát tròng.

*KEM LÓT MẮT GUERLAIN EYE-STAY PRIMER*



​
Đây là sản phẩm kem lót mắt cao cấp có công thức phù hợp với tất cả các loại da và đặc biệt an toàn với da nhạy cảm. Chất kem mịn mượt phủ lên bầu mắt làm đều màu da và tạo một lớp nền mịn giúp phấn mắt lên màu tốt và bám trụ lâu phai. Bạn cũng có thể thoa kem này thay phấn mắt, giúp đôi mắt trông tươi sáng và rạng rỡ tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: Elle_


----------

